# autism education in london for my child



## ddolly (Mar 30, 2011)

My family is considering an expat opportunity in London. Our primary concern is our 4 year old son who has been diagnosed as being on the autism spectrum. Can anyone provide any insight regarding school for children on the spectrum, or where to get more information on such services in England? Our child currently attends a disability program within an American public school, and our hope is that he eventually transition into an inclusion class while still being provided with any special services he needs. Is this possible in England, or do autistic children solely attend special schools? Thank you for any insight you may have on this issue.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ddolly said:


> My family is considering an expat opportunity in London. Our primary concern is our 4 year old son who has been diagnosed as being on the autism spectrum. Can anyone provide any insight regarding school for children on the spectrum, or where to get more information on such services in England? Our child currently attends a disability program within an American public school, and our hope is that he eventually transition into an inclusion class while still being provided with any special services he needs. Is this possible in England, or do autistic children solely attend special schools? Thank you for any insight you may have on this issue.


Provision for autistic children varies a great deal from county to county, from town to town, and among individual schools. Some children with autism are educated in mainstream school with extra help. Some are in special schools. To decide what is best for your child isn't easy, as availability of places, facilities, trained staff and funds comes into it. So it's difficult to generalise.

Once you come over, get in touch with the education dept and social services (often combined under the title 'Children and Young People Dept') of your local council and seek help and advice. They know what is available locally.


----------



## timb0 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that children with special needs are assessed by the local education department's educational psychology service who will then prepare a statement of special educational need (in everyday language 'statemented' as in... 'my son was statemented'). As local education services differ they try and met the needs within the resources of that area in the first instance. I'm a clinical psychologist not an educational psychologist (school psychologist) so its not really my area but you can always call the uk and ask an educational psychologist how it works (the British Psychological Society maintains a register). Autism in the UK is really only used to describe children with learning difficulties (ie; the more severe end of the LD spectrum) - we use asperger's much more frequently for children who have the social issues only - this isn't a hard and fast rule more of a riule of thumb. Hope that helps.


----------

